# Current-USA TrueLumen LED strips?



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone here have these lights? They're not cheap but they seem pretty good.

TrueLumen LED Strips | Current-USA

Any comments? What type/colour? Good or bad? And even better: could I see them in action? 

Thanks!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumping this. Anyone?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know anyone who has these yet, Franck. I'm still a big fan of Hagen GLO T5HO fixtures with Geissemann bulbs. I am impressed with the Rose/White spectrum of these LED's though.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Stuart. Comments, anyone else?


----------



## brunosmith (Mar 14, 2011)

Where would you want to install it?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-48g-vicenza-13717/



brunosmith said:


> Where would you want to install it?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know about those, but I saw the Hamilton ones demonstrated at J&L and they came in white or blue (I like the blue). If I hadn't set my heart on the DA moonlight controller, I would have got that. Hamilton Blue LED Lighting Strip (20 Inch)

Very bright and clean and easy to use.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh that's interesting! I searched the J&L website several times for LED light strips and I missed these! They look good too, yes. About the same price, too. And all things being equal I'd rather give my business to a local store. Thanks Gary. I'll try to make it out there one day to check these out.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I don't know about those, but I saw the Hamilton ones demonstrated at J&L and they came in white or blue (I like the blue). If I hadn't set my heart on the DA moonlight controller, I would have got that. Hamilton Blue LED Lighting Strip (20 Inch)
> 
> Very bright and clean and easy to use.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

check these out, i was thinking of ordering them i like that u can change the colors
Strip LED under water kit by LetsLED.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! Yes these are cool. But mostly applicable to a very large tank or perhaps a fish room kind of setup. 16 feet is a lot! But yes, RGB would be cool. Did you see that it has a remote? 



Mferko said:


> check these out, i was thinking of ordering them i like that u can change the colors
> Strip LED under water kit by LetsLED.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Thanks! Yes these are cool. But mostly applicable to a very large tank or perhaps a fish room kind of setup. 16 feet is a lot! But yes, RGB would be cool. Did you see that it has a remote?


yeah  was thinking 16 feet is almost perfect for the perimeter of a 72x18" tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Oh that's interesting! I searched the J&L website several times for LED light strips and I missed these! They look good too, yes. About the same price, too. And all things being equal I'd rather give my business to a local store. Thanks Gary. I'll try to make it out there one day to check these out.


These were added very recently. If you haven't checked lately, they've also added some very nice Hamilton t5HO's. 

The guys there (Jeff wasn't there that day) were happy to demonstrate them to me before I dumped the big $ for my moonlight controller, which I am very please with btw. Reminds me that I still have to take a video to show what it looks like at night. Maybe tonight.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Reminds me that I still have to take a video to show what it looks like at night. Maybe tonight.


Yes please!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Yes please!


Done. But not a great video as the camera lens as not as sensitive as the eye.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/100-gallon-square-tank-4338/index58.html#post118143


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I picked up the Hamilton LED strips from J&L yesterday for my Vicenza. Both white and blue. I probably won't have time to take and post pics for a few days, but I absolutely LOVE them. The effect is amazing.

They're definitely more expensive than other LED kits, but they are completely waterproof and moisture proof. For a retrofit on the Vicenza canopy that was an important consideration. I'll probably get moonlights for my 60 Tall at some point, but they'll go over the glass tops so I won't look at moisture resistance so much there, and I'll go for a cheaper kit.

Anyway, I'll post pics at some point, but I can really recommend these LEDs. J&L have them in 20", 32"and 44".


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. Glad you like them. I really thought they would work great for night viewing.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The moonlights are great, yes, and the blue on my cardinals really looks amazing. But even the white ones are great for day lights. And hopefully not as intimidating for the plecos. I don't have plants in there so I don't have to worry about intensity too much.

Thanks for pointing them to me Gary.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Cool. Glad you like them. I really thought they would work great for night viewing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The whites acutally don't do much lighting. I just found that that the white moonlights looked more natural than the blues. And when mixed with blue ones, it seems to give the shadowy light with different hues that you sometimes see at night. I just thought it was cool.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The whites acutally don't do much lighting. I just found that that the white moonlights looked more natural than the blues. And when mixed with blue ones, it seems to give the shadowy light with different hues that you sometimes see at night. I just thought it was cool.


I find the whites pretty bright actually, for LEDs at least. Maybe they reflect off the bare bottom in my tank. I agree that having both on creates really nice shades. But for moonlights I personally prefer having the blue ones only.


----------

